# In memory of my dad, and his service



## Carol (May 27, 2007)

My father was, in my mind, a very interesting fellow.  He was born in the early 1920s in the Shenandoah Valley, in to a very small Appalachian town.  When he graduated from high school, he said that he and his schoolmates had one thing on their mind; they wanted to fight Hitler.  He also wanted a college education, and hoped to earn one by serving our country. 

He enlisted in the Army at the first opportunity he had.  He was denied, due to having an irregular heart beat.  It wouldn't be until much later in life that my mom and I would learn that he most likely suffered Rheumatic Fever as a young teen, the results of which permanently enlarged some of his cardiac muscle.

Undaunted, my dad moved to Washington, D.C.  Determined to complete a college education, he landed a job at what would become the Pentagon.  He also took classes at Strayer University, and was able to take up residence in their men's dormitory.

He never gave up on his desire to serve our country.  He tried finding a different doctor to approve his physical.  He was denied again, for the same reason. 

He continued his civil service work, and studying as much as his salary would allow.  When forces started spreading through the Pacific after the Pearl Harbor attack, he approached a third  doctor about joining.   The third doctor passed him, finally fulfilling my father's dream.  He tried furiously for a chance to serve in Europe, however the Army had other plans.  The widespread deployment of troops put a strain on the Army for qualified clerical personnell.  My father, with some education and War Department experience, had skills that many incoming Privates didn't have...an aspect to his service that may have saved his life.

He wasn't assignted to a combat unit, nor did he go to Europe.  Instead, he was sent in the opposite direction, assigned to the Army's personell office and cold-weather training ground at Fort Wainwright, AK.  The location was far from enemy fire, yet he still suffered the loss of fellow servicemen.  The isolaton of Fairbanks and the scarce hours of daylight during the winter months drove some of his fellow soldiers to depression and suicide.

He returned home from Alaska with an honourable discharge, and a desire to fulfill his other dream of earning a college degree.  With the GI Bill behind him, he earned an English degree from William and Mary.  He was hired out of college for a marketing job that would bring him to Baltimore, where he would eventually meet my mother.  He would spend the rest of his career in Sales and Marketing, and had a particularly good flair for management.  While he retired when I was still in high school, he taught me quite a bit about relating to people...including how to negotiate a situation without being cutthroat.  Only time will tell if I have learned what my dad was trying to teach.

Unfortunately he met with some very difficult challenges later in life.  His cardiac issues caught up with him.  Heart surgery in 1993 lead to a stroke, which chipped away at his health until he mercifully passed away in 2001.

Dad, you have always been my guardian angel.  Your memories still bring a smile to my face, and you continue to inspire me.  Thank you for all you did for our country, for my mom, and for my sister and me.  I love you very much. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (May 27, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute.  You were lucky to have him, and he was lucky to have you.  Thanks so much for sharing your father's story  :asian:


----------



## MJS (May 27, 2007)

Very nice Carol.  Thanks for sharing that. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 27, 2007)

Thank you for that insight, *Carol*.  It's an example of the fact that noone has an ordinary life and that the actions each of us take impact upon the lives of others, sometimes more than we know :rei:.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Ping898 (May 27, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (May 27, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 27, 2007)

That was very nice.  Sounds like a very interesting and dedicated man.


----------



## stickarts (May 27, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

I'm sure he was very proud of you, Carol. That was a great tribute to him.:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (May 28, 2007)

That was great of you to share that tribute Carol-  Thanks!  

:asian:


----------



## exile (May 28, 2007)

Your father was successful in his ambition, Carol; he _did_ fight Hitler. The superb performance of the American alpine troops in WWII played a crucial part in a number of important military operations that opened up Germany to the Allied counterattack, and that performance depended in large part on soldiers like your father who made the training of the front-line winter warriors possible. Your father did more than most in the cause of of bringing down the most purely evil regime in history. All honor to him. You were lucky to have him, and he was lucky to have a child who truly appreciated him. :asian:


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2007)

Consider the thanks returned tkdgirl (and to all of you folks) :asian:

If my dad were around to see this, he'd be very deeply moved by your comments.  And while my dad didn't really know much about martial arts, I think he would have been thrilled to get to know you folks and to see your dedication to your training.

He felt it was very important to follow your dreams and make them happen.  For him, those dreams happened to be military service and a college education, both of which he realized, but neither came easy.  

For someone else to have the dream of earning a black belt (or another black belt), or teaching, or even stepping forward and starting one's school, that would be something he'd admire greatly.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 28, 2007)

.


----------



## morph4me (May 29, 2007)

A beautiful tribute, a father couldn't ask for more. Thank you for sharing his story. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 29, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Shaderon (May 29, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2007)

Carol, my father worked intelligence and learned about computers in WWII.  Fighting Hitler and the other negative forces took more than just gunfire.  Your father did indeed fight ... he just used a different weapon.

:asian:


----------



## John Brewer (May 29, 2007)

Thank you!...


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 29, 2007)

He sounds like an amazing man Carol. You are very lucky to have had him. :asian:


----------



## Gary Crawford (May 29, 2007)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 29, 2007)

This is how we become immortal... by being remembered and honored by those we loved. Thanks Carol. :asian:


----------



## pstarr (May 29, 2007)

A wonderful tribute to an extraordinary man.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 30, 2007)

The three most powerful retrospective words: Thank you, Dad.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, a very moving tribute, Carol. Sounds like your father was truly representative of the Greatest Generation. I know he's very proud of you. I humbly salute you both. :asian:


----------



## crushing (Jun 2, 2007)

:asian:


----------

